# Great Longstone, Derbyshire



## gozza (Jun 12, 2009)

Great Wildcamping spot Moor Road, Great Longstone Derbyshire 53.2537, -1.7006

Woke up to a light dusting of snow and a fantastic sunrise.

Photos taken 10th Jan 2011

Andy


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

gozza said:


> Great Wildcamping spot Moor Road, Great Longstone Derbyshire 53.2537, -1.7006
> 
> Woke up to a light dusting of snow and a fantastic sunrise.
> 
> ...


Nice spot. Google maps shows taking a swim off of the Norfolk Coast! :wink:


----------



## gozza (Jun 12, 2009)

Andysam, Try This Link instead.....Andy

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&q=53.2537, -1.7006&rlz=1R2GPEA_en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oy! bring my van back!










Nice spot. 640's were made for wilding!


----------



## gozza (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Hank, love our 640 it's our first MH, a little longer than anticpated but well worth it, still got a few jobs to do, want to fit more leisure battery caoacity and solar panels.

What configuration is your lounge, ours is U-Shaped, I noticed your external rear lockers are different to ours.

Andy


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

gozza said:


> Andysam, Try This Link instead.....Andy
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&q=53.2537, -1.7006&rlz=1R2GPEA_en&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


 Does the woman in the car on google street view look flirtive?

Great spot though!


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

n53.25353, w1.70256 
acme mapper shows a motorhome already in position


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

She's just seen page three of that newspaper


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

gozza said:


> Hey Hank, love our 640 it's our first MH, a little longer than anticpated but well worth it, still got a few jobs to do, want to fit more leisure battery caoacity and solar panels.
> 
> What configuration is your lounge, ours is U-Shaped, I noticed your external rear lockers are different to ours.
> 
> Andy


Same van as yous exactly I think. U shaped lounge as well.

Very happy with it but I think Mrs D wants a newer shiny one. Im not fussed as everything works and is just as I want it!


----------



## gozza (Jun 12, 2009)

I swear blind that the women in the car when we camped there, maybe its a local dogging spot for the over 80's....


----------

